# Carbon Arrows for 40# Recurve



## WSmitty01 (Feb 1, 2006)

I shoot Blackhawk Vapor 2000 with 130 Muzzy and 28" length..works good for me.


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Gold Tip Entrada 600 should be a good starting point.


----------



## ST1CK (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

I shoot Easton Lightspeed 500's 29 3/8" long with 145grain heads. 
18.5% FOC and 9.4 gpp. Fly like darts, very accurate with this setup on my 40# Quinn Stallion


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

Goldtip Traditional Hunter? It's a bit heavier then the Entrada series and that's not a bad thing. And for a 40lbs bow, I would choose the Entrada 500. Look it up in the Goldtip sizing chart. Don't forget to take a look at the Gold tip FOC calculater! You can exacty determine which tip to use to get the right FOC. (between 10-12%)


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

.600 spine at those specs :darkbeer:


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

No offence Dingo, but when I take a kook at the sizing chart at 40lbs, 27/28 inch, 100grains tip, I end up in group 2, meaning a spine of .500.

Or do I see it wrong or do I make a mistake here?


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

no offence taken, those charts are a guideline. I have shot .600 redlines from my 42# conquest and they flew like darts out to 70m, the .500 lightspeeds did not. :darkbeer:


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Hey Dingo

.500 spine fly's very well out of my setup, arrow spine largely depends too on how far past or not past center your arrow shelf is on your bow. My Quinn is cut 5/16 *past* center...hence it likes stiffer shafts.:wink:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Beman makes the ICS Hunter Jr. that works very well for my son.

Chad


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

Try a gold tip 3555, the expedition hunter is inexpensive, and add some weight up front if they are too stiff. Probably want to cut them a little longer too.


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

i shoot .500 spine easton epics out of a 57# black widow recurve. i would also sugeest that you try the .600 spine shafts. check out 3 rivers , they offer bare shafting kits is several spine weight groupings. good luck!


----------

